# Wasabi Rod



## Pompano Joe

Found these really cool reels from Tica. Only catch is...they're wasabi green. Every try to find a rod to match a wasabi green reel? So here's my Wasabi Rod. It's built on a Batson Rainshadow lower and a Sea Striker upper (the Batson broke and I wanted a little softer tip) and will serve as a short surf rod @ 9 feet. Used American Tackle Ringlocks with Holographic Titanium Nitride rings.


----------



## fishboy

cool Joe - thats a nice looking set up. What is the reel model? Let us know how the whole deal performs!


----------



## NoMoSurf

Sweet! I like it. Love that Wasabi Green.


----------



## startzc

Great color.


----------



## Ocean Master

I too like the color..!!


----------



## Pompano Joe

fishboy said:


> cool Joe - thats a nice looking set up. What is the reel model? Let us know how the whole deal performs!


Thanks guys. The reels are great! Fished them last season on Breakaway rods. Technically, the reel is the Tica Caiman Wasabi 200. It's the only Caiman without a levelwind and is purpose built for the surf. Only thing it needs is a 6:1 gear. Green is the only color, however Tica does offer the same reel w/ levelwind in a couple of other colors...the Caiman Striper is silver and the Caiman Catfish is Blue. Both are equipped with power handle. The 200 series is about the size of an Ambassadeur 6500 or Penn Squall 15.


----------



## ThaFish

Still jealous of those reels Joe! Beautiful setup right there.


----------



## Ocean Master

Joe,

As you know the reel has an AR bearing only and no back up dog. Make sure to grease the outer bearing so saltwater can't get to the AR bearing. Just like the Shimano conventional reels but they have the back up dogs. I think I'm going to get one for my daughter in law but I'll need you to make a rod for me. Thats her favorite color..!


----------



## fishonthegrill

Thats a cool looking setup.....i had been checking out tica and they have some really nice reels.im thinkin i might get one or two for the surf and maybe a couple for sharkin...what do you guys think?


----------



## Pompano Joe

Ocean Master said:


> I think I'm going to get one for my daughter in law but I'll need you to make a rod for me. Thats her favorite color..!


Why don't I just bring you this combo in trade for the 8.0?


----------



## flukedaddy

Hey Joe, I have some reels that need some work done Older Ocean city, and penn that my great grandfather used to fish. Money kinda tight would you possibly take some older rods and reels, in return for your charge. Thx


----------



## Pompano Joe

*Reel Repair*

Absolutely! I love restoring family stuff. Bring them by sometime and we'll sort it out.


----------



## Kenn

beautiful Joe, you do such great work! Love your set up out of your garage for turning blanks into beautiful pieces of art


----------



## Smitty81

Nice looking setup. I really like the green. I have a Tica Team ST458 that I troll with and it has been a great reel.


----------

